# Starting Out in the Rhinestone Business



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

I know there are several posts about starting out in the rhinestone business, but not many of them are recent so I thought I'd start fresh. And it is quite overwhelming searching through these forums! I've read the Blingology posts and the lists of Rhinestone softwares but I still have a few questions...

To start off, I'm interested in creating my own templates rather than purchasing others. Is the GCC Expert 24 a good beginner cutter or am I better off doubling my initial investment and going for the GCC Bengal? 

As far as software goes, what is the most user friendly for a total beginner? Can you cut vinyl from either of the GCC's and from most softwares so that I can do a combination of rhinestone designs and vinyl designs? 

I'm looking for affordable options without cheaping out so I don't have to reinvest in many things down the road. I really am such a newbie and although I think I have a general idea of how to approach this venture, I still feel clueless! Are there any more in-depth tutorials or videos that cover from template creation to completed design?? 

Heat presses are the least confusing to me; it's the cutter and software that have me perplexed. I know from reading the forums that it is a definite personal choice - but what are the opinions on which are the best for an unexperienced individual excited to start something new??! Thank you!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

KatieH said:


> I know there are several posts about starting out in the rhinestone business, but not many of them are recent so I thought I'd start fresh. And it is quite overwhelming searching through these forums! I've read the Blingology posts and the lists of Rhinestone softwares but I still have a few questions...
> 
> To start off, I'm interested in creating my own templates rather than purchasing others. Is the GCC Expert 24 a good beginner cutter or am I better off doubling my initial investment and going for the GCC Bengal?
> 
> ...


Hands down the best cutter to start with EVER!...

New "Your Best Value" Signmakers Vinyl Signwarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay

This is truly an awesome package for the money... I'm not talking theory either I have two and they are great... 

Now I also have a GCC Bengal and it's great too... Either cutter will cut and honestly I actually prefer the cheaper RedSail cutter in several aspects... Both will cut a rhinestone template... The one advantage to the Bengal is when it cuts it's super quiet...

One thing I don't like about the Bengal is there is no LCD screen... Speed, Pressure etc is all set thru a Virtual LCD Software... 

So for the money on the cutter the link above is a great deal and it will get you a long long way...

As for software... Well I'm a CorelDRAW nut... I do 95% of all my design work in it including rhinestone design...

The only other rhinestone software I use is HotFix Era but only very little...

HotFix for example is not well suited for Multi Decoration designs... If you look at the design examples I've attached you will see a more complex rhinestone design and then a Multi Decoration done with rhinestones and Glitter and Regular heat press vinyl...

Back to your GCC question... You can use either cutter really any cutter for that matter to cut your vinyl.... 

YouTube you will find out all kinds of info on creating rhinestone designs in CorelDRAW...

https://www.youtube.com/results?sea....0j1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.BLNasdbZIMk


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much, Keving! I went ahead and ordered that cutter as per your advice - major savings and I just needed to stop researching and finally make a move! My next issue is software - I have a Mac so not much works on it. Thinking the money I saved on the cutter will be put towards a cheapo Windows-based laptop...

One more question - can I work directly out of Corel to create templates or am I better off integrating with Photoshop and/or Illustrator?

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

KatieH said:


> Thank you so much, Keving! I went ahead and ordered that cutter as per your advice - major savings and I just needed to stop researching and finally make a move! My next issue is software - I have a Mac so not much works on it. Thinking the money I saved on the cutter will be put towards a cheapo Windows-based laptop...
> 
> One more question - can I work directly out of Corel to create templates or am I better off integrating with Photoshop and/or Illustrator?
> 
> Thank you again for your help!


Photoshop is not a vector program so no good for creating rhinestone templates... You could technically use Illustrator for rhinestone design but preference is CorelDRAW... But then I've never really used Illustrator so CorelDRAW is all I really know.

You could run VMWare, Parallels, BootCamp on your Mac and run CorelDRAW on your Mac is you wanted?...

I will caution you to not get frustrated when you get your cutter... It takes a bit to get up and running initially but you'll get it figured out and then away you go!...

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have Corel, rstones, Oobling and WinPC 2012... I use WinPC 99% of the time and love. I just purchased WinPC 2014 a week ago and it has so many new features.. the vectorizing in it is pretty good now.. You can create your own fonts and they are stored in the program.. then you can type them in your designs. There are many more features. You can't beat this program. There is more support and tutorials than all of the other programs combined..


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

I recently bought the expert 24 with the laser eye to do contour cutting. It now only cuts templates. I use a 65degree blade. Works great so far.
I still need some decent software. Being a shirt and print designer i use Adobe products and illustrator religiously. Kinda hard to do templates this way, but its works... wuth lots of patience.
I am ready to take the plunge to corel...but,
I am leaning towards winpc, would love to do a test cut with it...


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but is it difficult to go to the cutter from WinPC, or any other software for that matter? I know you need a driver, but are they tough to find for all cutters?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Winpc is easy, the software has drivers for over 500 cutter. Cutting is a function in The software with the option for 2passes in the cut window.

Other software do not allow for direct cut so you need the cutting software that will come with the cutter.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is the new WinPC compatible with Graphtec new CE-6000???


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

KatieH said:


> This may be a dumb question, but is it difficult to go to the cutter from WinPC, or any other software for that matter? I know you need a driver, but are they tough to find for all cutters?


Hello Katie,

Your software comes with LXI so you don't need other cutting software... 

That said if you wanted to use WinPC Sign for creating rhinestones templates then you could cut directly from it... It has the driver for your cutter...

No matter what rhinestone software you go with with make sure you try the demo... If the demo will give you the results you seek then great buy it... But speaking from experience... I've bought many programs only to discover they didn't produce the results I was looking for, WinPC sign included and that money is wasted sitting on a shelf now... 

Kevin


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kevin, what do you suggest for the new Graphtec ce-6000?? Idesign Pro is there rhinestone software package, but it cost too much


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Kevin, what do you suggest for the new Graphtec ce-6000?? Idesign Pro is there rhinestone software package, but it cost too much


Well of course my answer would be CorelDRAW... LOL

Then just cut with the software that came with your cutter... 

I'm pretty WinPC would have a driver for your cutter though... But even if it didn't you can design in any software and then export a vector file and cut with the software that came with your cutter...

Another software I would consider is HotFix Era... While I don't like all aspects of the software it's rhinestone fills are good and it has a Graphtec driver although I don't know if it's compatible with your particular cutter... They have a demo you could try and see though....

Kevin


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What about Easy Stone Macro Kevin? Saw some videos on youtube about that one, seems pretty cool. I've done a test Rhinestone design in Coreldraw and it was time consuming, I rather have some software assistance that would speed up the process. I plan to do Rhinestones and glitter flake combine, or Rhinestones and Flock, or maybe 3D XPD. I might as well just get Idesign Pro


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> What about Easy Stone Macro Kevin? Saw some videos on youtube about that one, seems pretty cool. I've done a test Rhinestone design in Coreldraw and it was time consuming, I rather have some software assistance that would speed up the process. I plan to do Rhinestones and glitter flake combine, or Rhinestones and Flock, or maybe 3D XPD. I might as well just get Idesign Pro


There are several rhinestones Macros for CorelDRAW worth considering... 

You can Google RStones Macro $49.00, DrawStones I think is like $39.00?...Of course I use my own and I think the different programs speak for themselves.... 

I would very strongly suggest you try the Oobling Demo... IDesign Pro is a CadLink product with Graphtec Specific drivers... OObling is a Cadlink Product and you can get the drivers... I don't know if IDesign Pro has a demo or not but they are one in the same...

Demo for OObling... 

http://www.synergy17.com/downloads/CADlink/OB90_B4_1228N_S17DEMO.zip

I think you will find great rhinestone design is time consuming no matter what program you are using... So rather than spend $700 on a chance the product will do the job download the demo and try and create what you want to create... The main problem I harp on with most all rhinestone software is the lack of training resources... OObling and IDesign Pro both have little to no real world demonstrations on any design... There is very little detailed training materials... I know IDesign Pro comes with a training CD but I don't think that really covers detailed rhinestone design... 

You've already discovered the treasure trove of detailed videos tutorials on using CorelDRAW for rhinestone design... There is a bunch of info by lots of different vendors.... 

All you can do is try a few and see what suits you best...

I would take a real hard look at HotFix Era too... $500.00 Again nothing really detailed out there how to use it but I have it and like it for it's rhinestone fills...


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Kevin is correct about all the software and lack of training. It seems the bigger the following, the more videos are created. For OOBling, I create videos based on what people want to learn. Instead of making basic videos on how to open and save files, I have people email me with a question on how to do something specific and then I'll do my best to make a video. 

As for cutters, it looks like already bought one, but when customers ask me for my preference in GCC cutters, I suggest the Expert Pro. If contour cutting is needed, I recommend the Puma III. I haven't ever used the red sail cutter, but Kevin is the first I've ever heard say that they like that cutter a lot. Most others I know who owned the one from Sign Warehouse have sold it within a few months to buy something better. YMMV


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've downloaded the OOBling software from that website a while ago. Because I don't have my cutter yet, haven't played around with it. I found videos on making rhinestones with the macros, but not with OOBling. My budget for my small business will be around $4500. This will include the purchase of a cutter, heat press, rhinestone software, and some vinyl supplies. I've settled in on Stahls Hotronix auto clam 16x16 and the caddie, graphtec Ce-6000, and some Easyweed vinyl material. Would like some rhinestone software for doing a few designs here and there, but it will not be the bulk of my business. It's just a way I can express my artistic creativity amongst my co workers at my place of employment. My business caters to a niche market.


Blood, Sweat, and Vinyl Cutters!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I love my GCC too Joseph except... I don't like the no LCD panel.... 

But for the money the Signwarehouse cutter does the job... I have the 24 inch and 12 inch desktop model... It sure beats the heck out of a Cameo cutter any day and people rave about those too... 

But my GCC Bengal purrs like a kitten and is super quite... My RedSails... Clankety Clank Clank but they do both cut fine but no comparison on the loudness of the stepper motors of the Redsail compared to the Servo motors of my Bengal...

The other bonus of the Signwarehouse cutter.. They do offer a 100% trade-in program should you upgrade the cutter within the first year which is kind of a nice option.

I can tell you I've heard lots of negatives on the RedSail cutters too and from people who really know there stuff... I just haven't personally experienced those issues myself...

Katie I hope you report back on your experience if you like, don't like etc....

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I've downloaded the OOBling software from that website a while ago. Because I don't have my cutter yet, haven't played around with it. I found videos on making rhinestones with the macros, but not with OOBling. My budget for my small business will be around $4500. This will include the purchase of a cutter, heat press, rhinestone software, and some vinyl supplies. I've settled in on Stahls Hotronix auto clam 16x16 and the caddie, graphtec Ce-6000, and some Easyweed vinyl material. Would like some rhinestone software for doing a few designs here and there, but it will not be the bulk of my business. It's just a way I can express my artistic creativity amongst my co workers at my place of employment. My business caters to a niche market.
> 
> 
> Blood, Sweat, and Vinyl Cutters!


Have you seen these?... 

Auto Open 16x20 Heat Press Machine w Slide Out Drawer Extra Platens 6x6 6x16 | eBay

I bought one and love it... You can get two of these for the price of one HotTronix.... I know it's not always what something costs but this machine does the job for sure and I have a 16x20 HotTronix too... 

This machine has a button you can press if you need to release the magnet... Which is nice... My HotTronix does not have that option nor does the bottom platen slide out....

I actually made my own caddie for it... 

If I had it to do over again I would not have spent the extra money for the HotTronix but I didn't know all my options at the time of purchase years ago...

Kevin


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Vesta with the slide out drawer. It's heavy. I need something light and portable, which is why I considered the caddie and hotronix. I also make shirts at event so I need the portability and casters the caddie has to offer. Good look on the cheaper option though.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just looked at the link, that's the exact press I have, I didn't know they had different plates though. Awesome press.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kevin Hugh from Heatpressinc is making a caddie for their Vesta presses. Production runs began end of July. Just to give you the heads up.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I've downloaded the OOBling software from that website a while ago. Because I don't have my cutter yet, haven't played around with it. I found videos on making rhinestones with the macros, but not with OOBling. My budget for my small business will be around $4500. This will include the purchase of a cutter, heat press, rhinestone software, and some vinyl supplies. I've settled in on Stahls Hotronix auto clam 16x16 and the caddie, graphtec Ce-6000, and some Easyweed vinyl material. Would like some rhinestone software for doing a few designs here and there, but it will not be the bulk of my business. It's just a way I can express my artistic creativity amongst my co workers at my place of employment. My business caters to a niche market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Oobling, it's been sitting on the self and not used at all.. very little tutorials on this program and I found it difficult to learn. Hotfix Era, very few tutorials for this program also. I've been stoning for a long time and have tried many different programs.. for me, the best I have found is the WinPC.. it has everything you need for doing stones and vinyl.. No matter what program you choose, you are going to have to do some tweaking. If you are new and just learning, I would go with the program that offers the most in tutorials and support.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just saw some videos on the new WinPC, think I'm might have to go with that. Where do I buy it?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Just saw some videos on the new WinPC, think I'm might have to go with that. Where do I buy it?



I purchased mine at heatpressvinyl.. Welcome to Heat Press Vinyl - Since 2006

This is the forum with all kinds of tutorials and help
Login


I'm not promoting either of these places, I have nothing to do with them other than where I purchased my WinPC from and where I have found support for the program.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Paula,

If you need help or are stuck with OOBling, shoot me an email. Even if customers did or didn't buy from me, I still like to make videos to help people learn the software better.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

katruax said:


> Well I love my GCC too Joseph except... I don't like the no LCD panel....
> 
> 
> I can tell you I've heard lots of negatives on the RedSail cutters too and from people who really know there stuff... I just haven't personally experienced those issues myself...


The reason I recommend the Expert Pro over the Bengal was because of the LCD and the price difference was only about $65.00.

As for lower end heat presses and cutters, new or used, equipment, etc, I'm all for them. People have budgets and have to start somewhere. Once their business picks up, then they can take that money and re-invest it into something better, if needed. The downside is if they experience issues with the equipment, they spend more time messing with it to get it to work correctly.

Also on the drawer press, you mentioned, I wish Hotronix would make a simple one. The Fusion has that feature and it's a great press, but expensive. I actually prefer the drawer over the clam and the swing away.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Expert pro only has 250 grams of downforce, can it still cut rhinestone templates??


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

The Expert Pro had 400 grams of downforce and cuts templates with no problems at all. The Expert 24 and Expert 24 LX are the lower-end models with 250 grams. I've cut plenty of templates with the lower-end models as well. I cut at about 140-150 grams so all the GCC models will work.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Might have to save $$$ and go with the expert pro. Really don't need contour cutting


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I've downloaded the OOBling software from that website a while ago. Because I don't have my cutter yet, haven't played around with it. I found videos on making rhinestones with the macros, but not with OOBling.


Even if you don't have a cutter yet, you should still play with to see if it does what you want. Before spending a nice sized chunk of money on software try to play with any of the demos out there to be sure it'll work for you.

As for videos on OOBling, I haven't had a chance to upload them to YouTube, but you can watch them here.
Synergy 17 - Support & Tutorials


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Paula...you have Winpc 2014? Is this a software package or a download add on to 2012? Can you tell me where you purchased this? How much does it cost?I haven't been able to locate.thanks


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Sign Max had the 2014 stand alone version as well as an upgrade version for those who have the 2012 version but I don't see it anymore on their website. I've read the 2014 has a few bugs that need to be worked out so maybe that's why it's hard to find because its been pulled until those bugs are fixed.


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

katruax said:


> Katie I hope you report back on your experience if you like, don't like etc....


Thanks, Kevin! I definitely will...it's set to arrive Wednesday, so hopefully the set up/learning curve isn't too difficult. I have been reading quite a bit and I just downloaded the WinPC trial and will be spending the rest of the evening on their YouTube Channel! 

My next step after that is materials. Any recommendations on good sites to purchase rhinestones, heat transfer vinyl and other relevant materials? Not sure if I should start out with a starter kit or what...


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

So, I've got my Vinyl Express R31 Cutter all set up and ready to go....except it isn't exactly going. First I had an issue with the driver with Windows 7 and the USB port that Sign Warehouse helped me correct, but now that I've got it testing out some Siser EasyWeed Vinyl and Glitter Vinyl, I'm having issues. I'm currently just working out of the provided LXi software cutting a few simple words, but the cutter either cuts halfway through the word and then freezes, messes up the text and then freezes, or just cuts and messes up the text halfway through. I have tried various different settings and downforces but nothing is working!! 

Kevin - did you have any similar trouble when starting with your Vinyl Express cutter? I tried calling SW again, but no answer!


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Katie... Are you designing in LXI or are you designing in Corel and exporting? I too have a Vineyl Express cutter... and when I first started I had similar issues... where it would not cut properly. I re-installed the drivers and software.... design in corel, save as EPS and import into LXI... and then it would cut. 

Tim


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

KatieH said:


> So, I've got my Vinyl Express R31 Cutter all set up and ready to go....except it isn't exactly going. First I had an issue with the driver with Windows 7 and the USB port that Sign Warehouse helped me correct, but now that I've got it testing out some Siser EasyWeed Vinyl and Glitter Vinyl, I'm having issues. I'm currently just working out of the provided LXi software cutting a few simple words, but the cutter either cuts halfway through the word and then freezes, messes up the text and then freezes, or just cuts and messes up the text halfway through. I have tried various different settings and downforces but nothing is working!!
> 
> Kevin - did you have any similar trouble when starting with your Vinyl Express cutter? I tried calling SW again, but no answer!


When starting out issues are most common... I remember when I got my embroidery machine... I had a hat order to do... 24 hats... My first job.... I went thru 3 dozen hats and a trip the the emergency room no kidding before I got my first hat... I could not get the logo to stitch straight on the hat for nothing... I tried everything I could think of and the logo was always about 2-3 degrees off EVERY time... 

So I called my dealer... He says if it's 2-3 off EVER time... Why not go into the machine and just change the rotation of the design 2-3 degrees?... So I did that... And of course it's worked perfectly ever since... 

So I would contact Singwarehouse... Then sell a ton of these machines and honestly I've not had much experience with their tech support but what little I did they were always pretty good about it... I'm sure they can get you going.... 

But if you're stuck and they won't or can't help... Give me a call... I know the machine and software pretty well and would be happy to help... 712-540-8628


Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> Paula...you have Winpc 2014? Is this a software package or a download add on to 2012? Can you tell me where you purchased this? How much does it cost?I haven't been able to locate.thanks



Sorry it took so long to answer you, I have been so busy that I've not been on the forum for a while.

I purchase mine thru heatpressvinyl web site. There have been some bugs in the program, but they've put out 4 updates and most of them have been worked out. I bought the whole program and not the upgrade. I'm not sure how much the program is, I got it when they did a group buy so it was a reduced price. I'm really liking all the features it has with it.


----------

